# What If I Never Exhaled?



## Alex (16/6/14)

https://medium.com/@ianfirth/what-if-i-never-exhaled-fd62a177b988

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (16/6/14)

Interesting article @Alex 
Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/14)

That was an enjoyable read!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (16/6/14)

Wow that was a good read. Thanks for sharing bud 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (16/6/14)

I love this peace :

"If a person is worried about the flavor components, or propylene glycol, or vegetable glycerin landing on their skin, they might consider not getting that flavor shot the next time they buy a coffee, as it contains the exact same ingredients, _which are FDA approved_, which is then consumed *while steam rises from the coffee*."

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dv8 (16/6/14)

Really well put together article very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/6/14)

Awesome article, well worded and gets the point across in a friendly diplomatic way.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (16/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> Awesome article, well worded and gets the point across in a friendly diplomatic way.



And there is a slight sarcastic undertone there. I just love that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/14)

This was my favourite part!

"The trace amount of nicotine found in exhaled vapor is so extremely low, that a person worried about it should be even more worried about eating tomatoes and potatoes and other nightshade plants, which are the source of nicotine."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (16/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> This was my favourite part!
> 
> "The trace amount of nicotine found in exhaled vapor is so extremely low, that a person worried about it should be even more worried about eating tomatoes and potatoes and other nightshade plants, which are the source of nicotine."



That is a point I love to use with haters, and people that just don't want to hear about nicotine not being that dangerous

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollypop (16/6/14)

Very interesting. And learnt something new!

I had no idea that nightshade plants contain nicotine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (16/6/14)

extremely well written article. give that man a bells vape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

